

Ben Horowitz on Microsoft buying Skype - tilt
http://bhorowitz.com/2011/05/10/microsoft-buys-skype/

======
kunle
Assuming this is actually also good for the FB/Skype relationships given
MSFT's strong relationship with Facebook (as well as the strong
Andreesen/Horowitz FB relationship as well.

Probably the only group this is really bad for is Google.

